# There is something wrong with my baby tiel



## Laura Parr (Jan 9, 2016)

This is Mischief, he/she hatched on 4-14-16 so is 11 days today. BUT, when I compare him to a growth chart, you'd swear he was barely 5 days old. He can barely lift his head up, and the parents are starting to lose interest in him. 

Could you please check out this video and tell me what you think????

https://youtu.be/JDpU5gN4hcg

I have no experience and don't know what to do. I had no intention of having babies, so wasn't prepared for this little guy.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

This is my 6 day old baby and he is a bit stunted at this stage, he was an assisted hatch and his parents refused to feed him so I fed him from hatch. http://youtu.be/xK20-SuVlLc He is holding his head up well here but he had a hard time as well, this little one looks like he needs more groceries, if mom and dad are not feeding him you may need to pull him and handfeed.


----------



## Laura Parr (Jan 9, 2016)

Mischief is 11 days old, so he is WAY BEHIND. Mom and dad have been caring for him, but I just finished hand feeding him myself. I tried to buy a commercial formula, but was unable to find any within an hour of my location, so I used this formula. He really seemed to like it.

http://www.cockatielcottage.net/formula.html

Despite how behind and stunted he is, he is very active and curious. I think he has a strong will to live.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

If he gets good nutrition from here on out he should catch up, maybe a bit smaller than he would of been but as long as there is no underlying problem then you should be ok... make sure your formula is at the right temps and if in a brooder make sure it also is the right temp for him. This is my baby now at 5 weeks old.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

My Zoe was a stunted baby, too. I had to pull her at 7 days old for hand feeding because her parents were just crap parents and she would have died. It was a bit of a rollercoaster but she got there in the end!

If you can't find any commercial formula locally, you could order some online and use the cockatiel cottage recipe until the good stuff arrives.

As mentioned, make sure the formula is at the right temperature during a feed (formula that is too cold can cause slow/sour crop), and use a digital thermometer to make sure his brooder is at a consistent, adequate temperature. I picked up a cheap digital thermometer from the hardware store that displays the temperature and humidity (I think it was made for a green house) and it is great for the brooder.

Check out this website: http://www.justcockatiels.net/articles--from-the-nestbox.html
There are a lot of articles on there including stuff on hand feeding and weaning, and diagnosing/treating crop problems. I practically lived on that website when I was hand raising my babies.

And of course if you have questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

I don't know much about babies, so I might just be giving you complete crap, but here's an observation that I've made:

While looking into buying a harness and now a flightsuit for Kirby, I've noticed that people will leave reviews about their bird being smaller than the average for their species. So, maybe that means that sometimes the birds aren't always the average size and are kind of like the equivalent of short humans. Maybe Mischief is just a little guy? 

I don't know, this is just an observation. Don't take it too seriously 

I hope he works out okay! After hearing about him since hatching I've gotten kind of attached


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Lunawolfsong said:


> I don't know much about babies, so I might just be giving you complete crap, but here's an observation that I've made:
> 
> While looking into buying a harness and now a flightsuit for Kirby, I've noticed that people will leave reviews about their bird being smaller than the average for their species. So, maybe that means that sometimes the birds aren't always the average size and are kind of like the equivalent of short humans. Maybe Mischief is just a little guy?
> 
> ...


It is a good theory, however he isn't just smaller he is developmentally delayed as well.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Looking for an update, how's the bub?


----------



## Laura Parr (Jan 9, 2016)

For some reason I am unable to start a new thread, so I will post my news on this thread.

After 13 days of fighting, my precious little Mischief crossed over the rainbow bridge. Diana came out while Farrell was getting the shovel to bury him with Squeekers, checked him out and discovered that he had hydrocephalus. He never stood a chance. The fact that he lived for 13 days was a miracle, but he was LOVED for those 13 days. LOVED AND WANTED! I think he knew that

Now, he is so missed, I just can't believe it. I hope he knows that! But I'm not the only one missing him. Bird Brain and Jezebel have been flying around, frantic and frightened, looking for their baby.

Diana was able to talk to a breeder who told her that babies with that kind of genetic defect, usually won't hatch, but if they do, they won't live past 48 hours. Mischief stopped developing at 4 days old, but he had a fighting spirit, and it shined through. He took that 48 hours, tossed it out the window, and gave me 13 days to love him.

And now, I'm missing my little baby.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Laura Parr said:


> For some reason I am unable to start a new thread, so I will post my news on this thread.
> 
> After 13 days of fighting, my precious little Mischief crossed over the rainbow bridge. Diana came out while Farrell was getting the shovel to bury him with Squeekers, checked him out and discovered that he had hydrocephalus. He never stood a chance. The fact that he lived for 13 days was a miracle, but he was LOVED for those 13 days. LOVED AND WANTED! I think he knew that
> 
> ...


I am so so very sorry to hear that, sometimes it just isn't meant to be. You tried your best, did everything you could and loved him dearly for his few short days. Many birds who live long lives cannot say they have been cared for and loved as much as you loved your little Mischief, which is terribly sad. 
If you don't mind I am curious about the diagnosis, how did she come to the conclusion that was what he had and how can you tell?


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I am so sorry...  Fly free, little Mischief!


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear about Mischief passing away. He fought so hard too! It's amazing that he was able to give you a wonderful 13 days instead of a measly 48 hours. Fly free, Mischief.


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss . They are so small but they make us love them really much...


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss  rest in peace, Mischief.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry for your loss


----------

